# Rubber Tubing Stretch Bands



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi all

I am looking to make about 2 dozen rubber tubing stretch bands for the Program I am facilitating. Can anyone recommend a specific material or source for this material so I can make them as inexpensively as possible?

Thanks!


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

Go to Amazon and get it in 100-ft lengths: https://www.amazon.com/Thera-Band-R...86672773&sr=8-1&keywords=theraband+tubing+red

I got some for the Level 1 classes I teach. Red is about medium strength, you can go up or down.


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

I get mine from PTmart. Good prices and quick shipping. 100 foot lengths.

Arne


----------



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks all! The tubing came in the mail earlier today.


----------

